# Detailer's Domain: Saab Turbo X



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Saab
Requirements: Full Detail 
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax - Uber Black Pad
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned (remove a denim stains and much more)
- Plastic - wiped down and protected

Engine
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
1Z einszett Glanz
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Vital Conditioner
Leather Master Super Remover
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before 

































































Prep - Wash, Decon, Autoscrub, Wheels, Tires, Engine
Engine Before









































After engine









Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner









Wash
Pre rinse


























Autoscrub

















Imperfections

















After polishing









































Afters


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------

